# Progressing to the CF



## ouyin2000 (23 Mar 2006)

I would like to start this thread for all those cadets who have been accepted to the Canadian Forces.

I myself just got my phone call, and job offer as a MSE Operator. Swearing in Ceremony is March 31st, and I get shipped out in the first week of April.


----------



## q_1966 (24 Mar 2006)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> I would like to start this thread for all those cadets who have been accepted to the Canadian Forces.
> 
> I myself just got my phone call, and job offer as a MSE Operator. Swearing in Ceremony is March 31st, and I get shipped out in the first week of April.



wow thats fast, barely enough time to pack  

I will be sworn in March 28th and sent to basic in early may as Reg Force Cook


----------



## Biggins (24 Mar 2006)

The swearing in process is a nice touch. Invite your parents/friends/family as it's a pretty important day. I have the bonus of being sworn in twice, the first time was at the CFRC the second time when I rejoined as a CIC officer was in a bar/grill over a plate of hot wings and many mugs of beer.


----------



## Scott (24 Mar 2006)

Papke, good on you for becoming a cook. Not enough people consider that trade because they don't see the value in it or they just want the LCF of anything other than cook. Hope you enjoy it and make sure that grilled cheese is a breakfast staple. Mmmmmmm, military grilled cheese.....

Incidentally, the old career matcher that the CF had online used to tell everyone that they should be a cook. There was even a question on it that asked if you liked cooking and even if you answered, "No way in hell" the thing would still tell you to be a cook!


----------



## Biggins (24 Mar 2006)

Remember kids the army marches on it's stomach.


----------



## ouyin2000 (24 Mar 2006)

*UPDATE!!*

I am being flown to BORDEN, ONTARIO on April 1st for 9 weeks of BMQ!


----------



## bbbb (25 Mar 2006)

To Papke, cooks are the most important staff people can have. A tip to all cadets, treat your kitchen staff well!

Military food is oh how shall I say, yum yum!


----------



## ryanmann356 (25 Mar 2006)

Biggins:

Its good to see they pulled out all the stops for your swearing in.  I wish all ceremonies took place over a plate of wings and beer.
I can just imagine the queen knighting someone with a spicy drumstick  ;D


----------



## c.jacob (25 Mar 2006)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> *UPDATE!!*
> 
> I am being flown to BORDEN, ONTARIO on April 1st for 9 weeks of BMQ!



Hey, I'm going to be in Borden on the 1st too.


----------



## q_1966 (26 Mar 2006)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> *UPDATE!!*
> 
> I am being flown to BORDEN, ONTARIO on April 1st for 9 weeks of BMQ!



I thought BMQ was 11 weeks, or is that in St. Jean?


----------



## bbbb (26 Mar 2006)

If you can avoid St-Jean do so. I saw the accomodations for the recruits and the're much worse than the ones for the Officer-Cadets.


----------



## q_1966 (26 Mar 2006)

bbbb said:
			
		

> If you can avoid St-Jean do so. I saw the accomodations for the recruits and the're much worse than the ones for the Officer-Cadets.



Well I dont think alot of us can avoid being sent to St. Jean, as we are told where to go, and from the looks of their website the place looks fairly nice and new

Edit:
and if we are told to go to St. Jean, there is no pick and choose you can't (to my knowledge) put a preference "I would like to go to borden for basic so I will wait for BMQ in Borden because St. Jean is dirty" how well do you think that would fly?


----------



## bbbb (26 Mar 2006)

So they don't do BMQ anywhere else (ie Cornwallis)? 

Oops, sorry I just learned that Cornwallis was closed due to cutbacks. Oh well probably money best spent elsewhere.


----------



## ouyin2000 (26 Mar 2006)

Papke said:
			
		

> I thought BMQ was 11 weeks, or is that in St. Jean?


Copy from the Joining Instructions - Basic Military Qualification

*RECRUIT TRAINING AND YOU*

4. The basic military qualification training is nine weeks in duration and is designed to fascilitate the development of skill-sets necessary to serve in the various roles assigned to the Canadian Forces.


----------



## q_1966 (26 Mar 2006)

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/site/soyez_prets/qmb_e.asp

"During 11 weeks, this course is to provide the individual with the basic common core skills and knowledge necessary to perform their duties during their career"


----------



## ouyin2000 (26 Mar 2006)

I'm not going to the CFLRS :


----------



## q_1966 (26 Mar 2006)

I thought it was standardized


----------



## Torlyn (26 Mar 2006)

It is standardized.  Believe it or not, things do change.  And the website isn't 100% accurate.

As for someone who's just recently gone through it, I can guarantee it's longer than 9 weeks for BMQ.

T


----------



## Zedic_1913 (28 Mar 2006)

There may be differences in the way the course is being one from CFLRS Saint-Jean to CFB Borden which may result in this, or it could be an error.  You will only know for sure when you get there.

Also I believe you have little or no choice where your coursed.  Typically all Reg Force BMQ has been at CFLRS Saint-Jean, however currently they are overloaded there (apparantly they have some Pte(R) staying in the OCdt quarters), so they have started sending recruits to CFB Borden.  Go where they tell you to, as Piper said it changes little when it comes down to the course itself.

As an aside, I'll probably be up at CFB Borden on the 14th of April, I've got Easter leave from here and we have to drive my brother there to start his BMQ.


----------



## SupersonicMax (28 Mar 2006)

bbbb said:
			
		

> So they don't do BMQ anywhere else (ie Cornwallis)?
> 
> Oops, sorry I just learned that Cornwallis was closed due to cutbacks. Oh well probably money best spent elsewhere.



Actually, I did BOTC1 in 2000 in the green sector in St-Jean then did BOTC2 in Blue Sector.  I enjoyed green sector more (barrack style)...  The platoon is closer together and there's no room for individualism.

Max


----------



## ryanmann356 (28 Mar 2006)

I believe they do those at CFB Chiliwack too, Didn't Steven Harper say he re-opended it?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (28 Mar 2006)

bbbb said:
			
		

> So they don't do BMQ anywhere else (ie Cornwallis)?
> 
> Oops, sorry I just learned that Cornwallis was closed due to cutbacks. Oh well probably money best spent elsewhere.



And you figure this out how? Where was the money best spent elsewhere? You speak of things you have absolutely no clue or experience in. Next time you go to the Warning system.


----------



## Old_navy_062 (30 Mar 2006)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> And you figure this out how? Where was the money best spent elsewhere? You speak of things you have absolutely no clue or experience in. Next time you go to the Warning system.



Well isn't this a fun place to be.  Relax Ex-Dragoon.  If you have information that will educate someone, impart it.  Threatening someone with a warning because they had a thought on a subject seems a bit abusive.  If you look into the closing of CFB Cornwallis you will find that it was closed primarily due to fiscal restraints (financial cutbacks).  

Have a great NAVY day.


----------



## condor888000 (30 Mar 2006)

And if you looked at Ex-Dragoons profile you would note he is a mod, so its part of his job to keep the forum based in truth. Which I at least appreciate and think that he, and all the mods, do a great job of. So maybe you should stay in your lane and let Ex-Dragoon do his job.


----------



## Old_navy_062 (31 Mar 2006)

condor888000 said:
			
		

> And if you looked at Ex-Dragoons profile you would note he is a mod, so its part of his job to keep the forum based in truth. Which I at least appreciate and think that he, and all the mods, do a great job of. So maybe you should stay in your lane and let Ex-Dragoon do his job.



I had looked at his profile prior to commenting, and my position stands.  Look at the original comment from bbbb and you will see that he is actually correct in his statement on cutbacks. WRT his comment on money best spent elsewhere, that's an opinion.  While I don't agree with it, I can't tell him (nor should anyone else) that he is not entitled to it.  I don't think that the intent of this forum is to stifle opinion that does not reflect the wishes of a moderator.  I agree that on a whole the moderators do a vg job, but with the experience indicated in Ex-Dragoons profile I felt that his comments were heavy handed.  

As well, would you clarify you comment "your lane".

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (31 Mar 2006)

I respectfully disagree Chief and my warning to bbbb still stands. Well actually no need as he commented out of his lane in another topic and got placed on the Warning system for that. Personally I have seen the qualtiy of recruits go downhill since Cornwallis was closed and since bbbb has had no experience with Cornwallis then I feel the comment was justified. How would he possibly know the money was spent better elsewhere?


----------



## ouyin2000 (31 Mar 2006)

Well it is official, I am now Pte(R) Forbes (AKA Private Ryan)...again

Here's the picture.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v36/ouyin2000/Stuff/Ryansswearingin005.jpg


----------



## Burrows (31 Mar 2006)

Piper said:
			
		

> And this person (according to the profile) is a CPO 2 (a real one, not a cadet).
> 
> So maybe you, being a cadet, should NOT be telling someone like that to 'stay in his lane'. He is not a cadet, do not treat him as such.


Army.ca is a relaxed website.  While we appreciate people filling out their profiles, and providing from experience, a rank does not entitle you to automatically do such.

c2nwt came in with a first post where he told Ex-Dragoon he didn't know what he was talking about.  Simple because someone is a cadet, does not entitle them to any more or less respect, unless they prove themselves to be  a troll.

All of you stay in your lanes, don't provoke people, and don't carry on useless posts about staying in your lane.  As much as moderating your peers in encouraged, being a spacker isn't.  Lets get back on topic.


----------



## ryanmann356 (2 Apr 2006)

cant we all just get along??  ;D


----------



## Neill McKay (2 Apr 2006)

Piper said:
			
		

> And this person (according to the profile) is a CPO 2 (a real one, not a cadet).
> 
> So maybe you, being a cadet, should NOT be telling someone like that to 'stay in his lane'. He is not a cadet, do not treat him as such.



Are we comparing ranks and positions now?  I thought we left that sort of thing at the door here.

(Oops.  Beaten to it by the staff -- and a cadet at that! )


----------



## condor888000 (2 Apr 2006)

Piper said:
			
		

> And this person (according to the profile) is a CPO 2 (a real one, not a cadet).
> 
> So maybe you, being a cadet, should NOT be telling someone like that to 'stay in his lane'. He is not a cadet, do not treat him as such.



Double check the profile bud, I'm done with the world of cadets and trying to figure out when to head down to the recruiting office. While granted c2nwt does have more military experience than I do, pretty easy as I have none, I still don't feel that he had any right to question a mod who was doing his job.

Now, I'm going to back out before anything else happens....


----------

